# Wheat bales, abandoned farm house in Eastern Manitoba



## dllb (Sep 18, 2006)

On a recent trip to Manitoba, we traveled a bit in the eastern part of the province about 60 miles east of Winnipeg. There is still quite a bit of farming going on there and there are some abandoned farm houses that have been replaced with newer ones. I think the one in this thread is over 100 years old.


First the wheat bales and a few farms in the area.


1.







2.






3.






4.






5.







The abandoned farm house and shed.

6.






7.






8.






9.






10.






11.


----------



## chris82 (Sep 18, 2006)

excellen shots,your processing skillz are hot


----------



## oCyrus55 (Sep 18, 2006)

I think number 2 is a winner


----------



## jack lumber (Sep 18, 2006)

Very crisp shots dllb 
I like all the window shots glass intact,and drapes ,,,I'm left wondering just what is inside!

I lived in the Medicine Hat and have seen lots of old shacks like this one,, I just know its full of pigeons!!


----------



## dllb (Sep 18, 2006)

jack lumber said:
			
		

> Very crisp shots dllb
> I like all the window shots glass intact,and drapes ,,,I'm left wondering just what is inside!
> 
> I lived in the Medicine Hat and have seen lots of old shacks like this one,, I just know its full of pigeons!!


 
Thank you and I agree. There are so many places like this. I would love to hear the story each one could tell.


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 19, 2006)

Lovely shots, love the wheat bales


----------



## ravikiran (Sep 19, 2006)

Excellent dllb. Looking for more from you.


----------

